# 24VDC wie mit Reihenklemmen verteilen?



## alfred0905 (26 April 2017)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage, ich habe in einem Schaltschrank ein Netzteil welches 60A bei 24VDC liefert und einen 6mm2 Abgang hat, wie kann ich das am schönsten auf mehrere 1.5/2.5mm2 Abgänge verteilen?

Ich habe zwar von Weidmüller/Phoenix passende Verteilerblöcke gefunden die meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen (siehe Bild), jedoch sind das scheinbar keine Standardserien und leider nicht in geringeren Stückzahlen zu bekommen.

Habt ihr eine andere Idee?

4/8 stöckige Potentialverteilerklemmen sind zwar schon praktisch, was mir fehlt ist aber die Einspeisemöglichkeit mit einem größeren Querschnitt.

LG

Alfred


----------



## Mobi (27 April 2017)

Mit einer Reduzierbrücke von einer 6 qmm Klemme auf eine 2,5 qmm Klemme gehen und dann weiterbrücken, je nachdem wieviel du brauchst. Ggf. noch Quattroklemmen nehmen. So mach ich das immer. Ich nimm alles von Phoenix. Von der Klemme über den Überspannungsschutz bis zur Steuerung.

Edit: Oder die neuen Verteilerblöcke, die auch aktuell gerade auf der HMI vorgestellt werden. 
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...15-02-19/fb8f44e7-e2ef-4dac-9d4a-b14e41c57de9

Edit2: Oder wenn es mehrstöckig sein soll PTRVB...-FI.


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe bislang immer Weidmüller verwendet, weil ich da einen günstigen Lieferanten habe.

So eine Reduzierbrücke würde ich suchen, gibt es aber scheinbar nicht für die PDU2.5/4 auf 6mm2.

Danke jedenfalls für die Hinweise!


----------



## RalfS (27 April 2017)

Guten Morgen

Ich würde erstmal auf ein oder mehrere Sicherungselemente gehen. z.B. Murr MICO. 
1,5 oder 2,5mm² direkt am 60A Netzteil halte ich für sehr gewagt...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 April 2017)

Stimme Ralf da voll zu. Nicht nur weil im Zweifel 60A über eine kleine Ader fließen können auch unter dem Aspekt wenn es mal soweit ist, ist alles aus, so nur der entsprechende Stromkreis.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 April 2017)

Wenn man jetzt mal alle Beiträge kombiniert, dann landet man genau hier.


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten. Klar, das mit der Stromkreisüberwachung ist natürlich super, allerdings ein bisschen Overkill. Das ganze wird sowieso nur privat verwendet, aber ja eure Bedenken haben natürlich ihre Berechtigung.

Werde dann halt einfach für die SPS ein eigenes Netzteil verwenden und den Rest einfach mit 4mm2 verkabeln - mehr passt in die Ausgänge vom Netzteil auch garnicht hinein.

LG


----------



## Tiktal (27 April 2017)

Möchte ja nicht über-neugierig sein, interessieren tuts mich aber schon,  wozu braucht man im privaten Bereich 60A 24V


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Das ganze ist ein Springbrunnen, insgesamt hab ich da sogar noch sehr viel mehr als 60A bei 24V...

Allein ca. 1,5kW Led, nochmal 600W Magnetventile..


----------



## Tiktal (27 April 2017)

Und alles auf 24V? UiUiUi...das klingt interessant! Alleine 1,5kW LED´s...das ne Menge Licht!


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Ist garnicht so wild hell, weils senkrecht nach oben geht. Außer es ist nebelig, dann schauts lustig aus


----------



## Fabpicard (27 April 2017)

alfred0905 schrieb:


> Ist garnicht so wild hell, weils senkrecht nach oben geht. Außer es ist nebelig, dann schauts lustig aus



Fotos bitte jeweils mit und ohne Nebel 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Ohne Nebel




Mit Nebel

Sorry, habe leider die Funktion für das Anhängen von Dateien nicht gefunden. Bild ist original eigentlich auch richtig gedreht.


----------



## Tiktal (27 April 2017)

Was die Leute so alles zuhause haben 

Respekt! Sieht toll aus, dein privater Wasserpark! Großes Kino! :-D


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 April 2017)

Wow! Noch ein bisschen Strom für'ne web-cam übrig?


----------



## alfred0905 (27 April 2017)

Ist in Planung, aber eigentlich nicht zur Veröffentlichung


----------



## Astranase (16 Juni 2017)

PTRV von Phoenix. Goldrichtig für deine Zwecke

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabpicard (16 Juni 2017)

Ganz cool, find ich ja die neuen PTFIX von denen. Muss ich mir wohl mal ein Muster zukommen lassen 

MfG Fabsi


----------

